# Net Security



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

How do you guys attach your net? I have always used those generic magnets with one attached to the D-loop on the back of my vest and one attached to the net. Recently I've lost three nets. I don't ever feel the pull, I make sure it attaches firmly after each use, and then I reach back for it and it's gone. There's got to be something better out there....


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Make sure you get rare earth (neodymium) magnets, but make sure you get some that are small enough. Two rare earth magnets the size of your last thumb joint would present a problem in that they would be hard to get apart or they might even rip off your net's lanyard. These would be good,

http://www.amazon.com/Master-Magnetics-NA011200NX2-Magnetic-Attachment/dp/B00IYFPFOO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1424920311&sr=8-1&keywords=rare+earth+magnet+attachment

Or these might be even better:

www.rare-earth-magnets.com/p-20-nsn0589.aspx?gclid=CMiA5JvT_sMCFQeUfgodpEAA-A


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Actually, I think I'm going to order a pair of these myself:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Most of the places I fish, I don't need a net, but last year, I started to catch some exceptional trout (17-inchers). My wife who has been accompanying me on my trips graciously carried the net and we were able to get a few of the nicer trout.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

HighNDry said:


> Most of the places I fish, I don't need a net, but last year, I started to catch some exceptional trout (17-inchers). My wife who has been accompanying me on my trips graciously carried the net and we were able to get a few of the nicer trout.


You're on to something there, but I'm thinking maybe more of developing my canine fishing buddy for that role. If this works out I'm totally going to post pictures of my dog as a mobile fishing assistance platform.


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

http://imgur.com/xvKty


I recently pulled some rare-earth magnets from some old hard drives I was getting rid of and used them to attach my net to my sling pack. In short, I epoxy'd two magnets to the net, one on the rim, the other on the handle, then I super-glued/sewed two on the inside of my pack at the right distances from each other.

Now my net stays secure (even crawling through the brush up on the weber), it doesn't swing around when I'm walking (used to drive me nuts) and I can reach it without having to dislocate my dang shoulder!


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I feel you Ive lost 2 nets in the last 3 years one was a really nice Brodin, I lost them somewhere in the Untiahs I'm guessing it got snagged on some trees as we were hiking. Any how now I use cheap nets with Brodin rubber replacement baskets I use magnets and a leash I took about 5 feet leash from my Dogs retractable leash but any small diameter rope should do. Tied one end to the D-ring and the other to the net. This way the magnet still serve there purpose of holding the net but if a strong snag grabs my net I have a safety.


----------

